# Lining up Threads



## Wheaties (Mar 30, 2010)

On the Jr. Gent II Fountain Pen, I want to make sure the nib and clip line up like they are suppose to. But it has a triple thread (I think it's triple). So do you just assemble it so that it IS possible to line them up, knowing they won't always unless you get the correct threading???

Thanks


----------



## David M (Mar 30, 2010)

correct , just line it up, then if they want it to be can be


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Apr 1, 2010)

Zack,

You can get the correct threading if you make a subtle mark on cap and body so that when both are aligned and the cap turned, the nib and clip will be where you want them. 

Larry


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

This works for me:
Press the bottom barrell any way you want. Then put the center band on the bottom barrell closed completely but NOT overtightened. Then align the "grain" from top barrell to bottom barrell. Make a small "dot" or line on the plastic at the centerband and put another dot on the centerband end of the upper barrell, then align the dots and press the center band. Determine where the clip goes then put a dot on the end of that barrell where the clip aligns. Then press the clip and cap assembly. That will assure that the grains match when the pen is closed or posted.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 8, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> This works for me:
> *Press the bottom barrell any way you want.* Then put the center band on the bottom barrell closed completely but NOT overtightened. Then align the "grain" from top barrell to bottom barrell. Make a small "dot" or line on the plastic at the centerband and put another dot on the centerband end of the upper barrell, then align the dots and press the center band. Determine where the clip goes then put a dot on the end of that barrell where the clip aligns. Then press the clip and cap assembly. That will assure that the grains match when the pen is closed or posted.


 
*Well, yes and no.*

At a pen show last year I got a good education from quite a few "pen people" and the widely accepted "Proper position for a cap to be posted is with the clip aligned with the face of the nib.  That way, when posted and writing, the clip is upright, out of the way and doesn't press against the skin of the thumb or index fingers.

I now keep this in mind when pressing the lower body together.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm... But can't the nib and feed be positioned anywhichway? If you get it all together, but it's wrong, pull the feed and nib out and reinsert them so it's a match.

Or am I missing something? 

(Obviously this won't work on hooded nibs.)


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

Most nibs and feeds are keyed into the holder so they can only be installed in one position .


----------



## PenMan1 (May 6, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> *Well, yes and no.*
> 
> At a pen show last year I got a good education from quite a few "pen people" and the widely accepted "Proper position for a cap to be posted is with the clip aligned with the face of the nib. That way, when posted and writing, the clip is upright, out of the way and doesn't press against the skin of the thumb or index fingers.
> 
> I now keep this in mind when pressing the lower body together.


 

George: 
You are exactly right! I forgot to include "align the nib with the clip" part in the example. I must have been drinking when I wrote that. I can barely understand it myself and I was "thinking the steps" in my head.:biggrin:


----------

